
Why I chose Brave as my Chrome browser replacement - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/4/18249623/brave-browser-choice-chrome-vivaldi-replacement-chromium
======
smt88
Counterpoints:

Brave has been moving in a privacy- and user-unfriendly direction lately.

I've been heavily using Firefox on desktop and Android for 6+ months and have
bumped into compatibility issues perhaps twice. Both times, I jumped into
Chrome for a few minutes. Not a big sacrifice.

~~~
walterbell
Can you provide specifics on Brave direction?

~~~
smt88
Can't find it all now, but here are a few:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/tomscott/status/10761608828733808...](https://mobile.twitter.com/tomscott/status/1076160882873380870)

[https://www.cnet.com/news/brave-browser-fix-for-online-
adver...](https://www.cnet.com/news/brave-browser-fix-for-online-advertising-
pays-you-to-view-ads-that-respect-privacy/) (not evil necessarily, but
certainly not as good as Firefox + addons that block all ads and trackers)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19129309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19129309)

~~~
walterbell
Thanks, Facebook tracking is a deal breaker.

------
bsg75
In terms of this article, when "shaking the Chrome habit":

> I’m growing less and less comfortable with having Google know more and more
> about me.

Is any browser built on Chromium completely de-Googled? Brave is moving to a
Chromium foundation.

------
fjord_
Load up Valgrind and check how many memory leaks are in Brave, hundreds.

~~~
walterbell
Would those also be in Chrome?

